
Canadian Revenue Agency Sued after potentially 14,500 identity theft incidents - gentleman11
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/cra-covid-19-benefit-cyberattacks-lawsuit-1.5705796
======
gentleman11
Op here: original title would not fit, and extra information from subtitle
included

